# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >   Where are you?? I know you have your laptop. Where are you staying, eating, going? Svp

## andynap

Where are you?? I know you have your laptop. Where are you staying, eating, going? _Svp_

----------


## Theresa

Bonjour Andy!

I love your new avatar.

On the recommendation of nnoska, we booked an apartment through Paris Perfect.  It is really lovely.  It's small, but it has everything we need.  We really feel like locals, which has added so much to our experience.  In addition, the view of the Eiffel Tower from our place is positively amazing.  I am staring at it, all lit up for the evening, as I type.

We've been to the d'Orsay and the Louvre.  Late this afternoon, we enjoyed a wine tasting with O Chateau in the 1st.  It was a lot of fun and I highly recommend it.  We now have a new Champagne, provided we can find it.

We ate dinner on our first evening at La Fontaine de Mars, recommended by both Paris Perfect and nnoska.  It was wonderful.  We enjoyed pate, cassoulet, dover sole meuniere, and ile flottant.  Last night, we popped into a Brasserie on Rue Cler called Cafe Central.  My steak tartare was ooh la la!  I think my baba ah rhum dessert was stronger than a ti punch.

We are thoroughly enjoying ourselves.  We have no plans for tomorrow.  We hope to simply walk and see where the day takes us.

It's chilly here, but we have each other.

A bientot from Paris!

----------


## andynap

I guess you didn't bring your camera. LOL  Sounds like you are having a blast.

----------


## Theresa

Plenty of photos, but don't belong to Flickr or a similar site.  I'll upload later.

----------


## andynap

How is the French coming along?

----------


## GramChop

i like your style theresa....just hop on the wind and see where it takes you!  have a wonderful time!!!

----------


## Theresa

Thanks, Missy!

----------


## MIke R

sounds good kids....keep on rockin

----------


## amyb

Ahhh, Paris!!!!!!

Keep having fun

----------


## JEK

> Plenty of photos, but don't belong to Flickr or a similar site.  I'll upload later.



 Enjoy your vacation in the moment and forget about of the demands of these voyeurs. My advice is to only report upon return. Now, that is advice that I NEVER follow :)

----------


## andynap

TWSS

----------

